# Singer Futura 1000



## elsie1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm having trouble winding thread onto a bobbin. The machine manages to wind about 2 metres of thread on before snapping. Can anyone offer some solution?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi elsie1 and welcome to TSF :wave:

According to Mrs WereBo, you need to reduce the tension on the thread-feed to the bobbin - She can't help with where that is, as she hasn't seen/used that model, but it should be in the manual somewhere :wink:


----------

